# got my banana seats redone !



## nick tures (Nov 8, 2021)

Joe Crawford is the man


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 9, 2021)

nick tures said:


> Joe Crawford is the man
> 
> View attachment 1509830
> 
> ...



That Joe is no joke, really nice work


----------



## stoney (Nov 9, 2021)

Joe does very nice work and with a very short turn around time


----------



## Rayray (Nov 11, 2021)

very clean work 👏


----------



## nick tures (Nov 11, 2021)

Rayray said:


> very clean work 👏



defiantely going back to him for a few more !


----------



## shopteacher (Dec 4, 2021)

What is Joe's contact info?  Thanks!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 4, 2021)

shopteacher said:


> What is Joe's contact info?  Thanks!



here ya go !


----------



## shopteacher (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2021)

shopteacher said:


> Thanks!



no problem !!


----------

